# Tegu poop question



## Nero (Apr 13, 2008)

I know it sounds weird I just keep coming up with more and more questions, but I just wanna be a responsible owner. Okay here it goes. Is the tegus poop suppose to be solid or runny. One time his poo looked like it was all in one lump and other times it was runny. One time i had him on my tummy and and he decided to take a poo on me and I didnt have a shirt on either!!!. But his poo was kinda runny.


----------



## jose2187 (Apr 13, 2008)

depends on what your tegu eat's , my tegu's are healthy and if they eat eggs sometimes they have runny poop when they eat turkey and hearts and livers its more solid so I think it depends on what you feed them, in some cases constant runny poop may be signs of sickness or parasites but not always


----------



## angelrose (Apr 13, 2008)

while we are on this topic of tegu poo  

what is the white/yellowish kinda hard'ish stuff that comes out first ?
(_and then the big stuff follows_)



_I always did want to know_


----------



## jose2187 (Apr 13, 2008)

the urine is solidified and comes out white since they use the same vent to pee and poop it comes out like that


----------



## angelrose (Apr 13, 2008)

jose, you don't know how long I questioned that ( but  ) thank you again.


----------



## jose2187 (Apr 13, 2008)

not a problem, alot of people wonder that


----------

